
Avoiding using a database by using Smalltalk - iamelgringo
http://methodsandmessages.vox.com/library/post/ramon-on-keep-it-simple-persistence.html
======
bayareaguy
_If you have hierarchical or self-referencing data, making the triangle or
circle peg fit into the square hole seems like a lot of effort._

The effort may be worth it when an application has to share its data with
other applications since the alternatives may be even harder.

